# Iron Hands/Iron Body and Wing Chun?



## CheukMo (Aug 6, 2007)

Is Iron Hands/Iron Body compatible with Wing Chun? I'm already toughening my knuckles to avoid injury in the future. Would toughening the arms desensitize them and negatively affect chi sau?


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 7, 2007)

CheukMo said:


> Is Iron Hands/Iron Body compatible with Wing Chun? I'm already toughening my knuckles to avoid injury in the future. Would toughening the arms desensitize them and negatively affect chi sau?


Iron palm is part of wing chun. Randy Williams wrote a really good book which included iron plam training in wing chun and it makes a really good read. 

Any martial art should train the body to accept pain or train punches, palms etc not just on pads. If you can hit a wall bag with ball bearings in it then you should be okay to hit a person!!!


----------



## CheukMo (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm using a rope covered makiwara and a bean filled wall bag.  I hope to start using a stone filled (pebbles) wall bag soon.  Thanks!


----------



## barnaby (Aug 9, 2007)

Just for interest, I'll post the iron palm training that was taught to me -- it's a series of hand positions with the bag on a flat surface in front of me, dropping the body, not the arm, so the hand will strike the bag as I drop.  we are to train each bag filling for two years, I think -- nine months on, three off -- winter and summer -- this for healing time.  we are to apply the ointment after training, for healing as well - dit ja (sp?) and the series is mung beans, sand, gravel, ball bearings. 

I stopped at sand for musical purposes -- probably not necessary but my preference. 

Hard body chi gong is discussed by yang in his book called "the roots of chi gong."   breath is emphasized in all hard body training, including iron palm, in my school.


----------



## Changhfy (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Chuekmo,

Iron shirt, Iron palm, Golden bell, etc... are I feel absolutely essential for any practitioner of Chinese Wu Gong including Wing Chun (Ving Tsun).

In Chinese Wu Gong its important to balance each of the methods.
The Nei Gong (Jia) and the Wai Gong (Jia).

When I practise Iron palm I always make sure to balance the external with the internal methods. 

In this case it would balance the energies and the elements so as not to have excessive yang or excessive yin energy as well as not having a deficiency of either as well.

But to balance the (Wu Xing) elements is kind of another topic in itself.


hope this helps,

take care


----------



## graychuan (Jul 31, 2008)

Iron Palm Striking Set: Woo Fai Ching System of Wing Chun Kung Fu


----------



## profesormental (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 5, 2009)

Does anyone practice Iron Fingers...

I kinda of think developing Iron Fingers would make Bil Gee in Wing Chun useful Actually WC is a Crane and Snake system. So wouldn't it make sense to learn and develop the Snake Kung for striking. This could possible assist you in attacking nerves or pressure points on your enemy?


Just an opinion not sure if its valid please give me your feed back?

Does anyone know how snake fighters condition their hands and fingers?


----------

